# The Blind (guide dog) leading the blind



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

So we trade away our 1st round DPs (lets not talk about how many points Donte Greene scored in the summer league) we give away guys like marcus camby. 
we make trade deadline blockbusters for stars like taurean green. 
dear god i hope the press or the fans really start getting on this front office. we got no GM. no president. just a bunch of clowns making crippling moves to this organization. 
by trading marcus camby what has happened. the nuggets already dont play defense. whats worse than not playing D? maybe helping the other team score? is that the game plan now. 
Put away the windex- the glass is going to stay dusty this season.
****. mother ****er god dammit **** **** *** blow job whore **** ***** slit dammit! SOB!
please god get us some young talent for AI.
if you hate Bearup and Kroenke let me know in this thread or by PM and I'll add you to the list


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im content with this. we didnt let camby walk for nothing like everybody wants to believe. we got a 10 million dollar TE. we could land a star with the TE + two 1sts. and even if we dont use it (im pretty sure we will) we just saved 20 million dollars this season with the camby trade.

these are big ifs, but if JR plays 35 minutes a night and nene stays healthy for most of the season, those are 2 HUGE upgrades for our starting 5. i guarantee my life a lineup of iverson/JR/melo/kmart/nene wins the division. its just a matter of luck that nene finally plays a damn season and karl lightens up and plays JR the minutes he deserves. but no camby and no carter is a HUGE upgrade both defensively and obviously offensively.

the TE and 2 1sts are great weapons tho. for instance, we could trade our TE straight up for artest. or we could trade our TE and a 1st for somebody like okafor. and dont forget iverson's 21 million expiring. we are loaded with options for a blockbuster. lets have fun!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Two words: **** Kroenke. Oops, I mean: I'm in.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm praying this isnt just a salary dump. but when New Jersey offers young stars and expiring contracts for Camby- and they pass for a 2nder rounder. that smells like a salary dump.
i sure hope they use the exception. but i'm seriously worried they wont. if we passed on sean williams, marcus williams, expiring contracts, and maybe even some kind of pick (which it is rumored we did)- then how do you defend that?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

fake rumor.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> fake rumor.


so your saying the nets officials that spoke to the Star-Ledger lied?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

there's no reason to hate kroenke. Hate his GM's - they make the moves. If not for the dumb signings of Martin and Nene, and the silly trade for Iverson, they wouldn't have had to do this. 

Kroenke was willing to put the team at the third-highest payroll in the league for two years in a small market for the chance for a title. He did his part.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

karl, bearup, amd kroenke are best buds. there is every reason to hate kroenke!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> karl, bearup, amd kroenke are best buds. there is every reason to hate kroenke!


technically there are NO gms or president. just vps and assistants and advisors. So in the absence of these people you can only look higher up the organization to the owner.
Why is bret bearup on their official organization chart as an advisor. who do we hold accountable? there is no clear person to hold accountable until you get to the top.


----------

